# Need suggestions for NIC Cage layout for 2 angora's



## Sammiesmama (Sep 15, 2012)

So I am planning on building my 2 angora's a NIC cage that is 2 grids wide by 3 grids long and 4 grids tall. They are only 6 months old and weigh 2.5 pounds each. I am trying to determine which layout would be better for them as far as shelves go. They like to stand on their back feet and binky around their cage, they have tried climbing out of their current cage so I would say they would love to climb if given the opportunity. Would love any suggestions on how many shelves, long shelf vs short shelves etc. Had seen someone had 2 long shelves plus the bottom but not sure if that would work for these girls where they could stand up on their back feet. I've never built a NIC cage so i'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 15, 2012)

mine is 2x3x5, but would be the same dimensions you're wanting if I didn't have a first floor (which I ended up closing off anyway 'cause they weren't using it much and it was a hassle to get down there and clean it). there's lots of room for them to stand up and stretch and they really like the upper level and the little landing going to it. I use those for toys and such and have the big litter box, the hay manger, the water bottle and the pellet bowl on the lower floor.

there's also a little built-in storage shelf at the top so I can keep their emergency kit and some cleaning supplies in easy reach for me but out of reach of the bunnies


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the cage I built for my Cosmo. He has space to sleep in his little loft, and still binkies in the free space.

Not exactly the dimensions you want but you could adapt it to your style so they can climb AND binky.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah, mine don't really have room to binky and such in their condo (though I've seen Nala do a stationary mini-binky in there) 'cause they have a HUGE attached run and 24/7 access to it - only time I lock them up in the cage is when I deep-clean the pen.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah  Your buns have way more space to run than Cosmo right now. Eventually I want to do the same as you and connect an x-pen to his cage so he can roam freely, but until then I just take him out to run in the hallway where there's nothing he can eat/chew/destroy lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

if you're planning to buy playpens, now's a great time - petco's still having a massive sale, everything's 20-40% off AND shipping is free if you order at least $49 worth of stuff.

these are the two I have:
http://www.petco.com/product/113679/WARE-Clean-Living-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/product/113062/WARE-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch (the larger version)

the second one will make an enclosure with more total space but is 5'' shorter than the other one... Nala was able to get on top of an 8'' diameter plastic tunnel and jump out of the 24'' playpen and she's not quite fully grown. the first one has wider panels (which means less flexibility in shaping it) and a shorter total length but is 29'' high.

as far as small animal pens, nothing petco has is more than 29'' high... however, I just discovered this in the dog section:
http://www.petco.com/product/5874/P..._1-_-Precision Pet Eight Panel Wire Pens-5874

it comes in heights up to 48'' and is up to 44% off, making the prices on-par with the small animal pens


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 16, 2012)

I just recently purchased this pen from amazon. It is 30" high. My mocha came close to getting over it, so I'd be afraid to go shorter.
This one is 8 panels and has free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H8YTJI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

When I plan my NIC cages, I try to have an upper level that takes up almost the entire area and has one square panel opening for access. The other levels I make about half that to allow more headroom for the larger level. 

Here's one of my NIC cages from awhile back. 2x4x3


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> I just recently purchased this pen from amazon. It is 30" high. My mocha came close to getting over it, so I'd be afraid to go shorter.
> This one is 8 panels and has free shipping.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H8YTJI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


oh, that's a good deal! I checked amazon before ordering from petco a while back, but didn't find anything that cheap at the time.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

btw, back to the original topic... I'm happy with my compact condo due to the attached run, but if you don't plan to make a run with playpens and/or free-range the bunnies most of the time (meaning they'll spend a fair amount of time in just the cage), I would go with a design that's at least four grids long - that way there's actually some binkying room in there


----------

